# Poll for the "Lesson" challenge.



## Olly Buckle (Jun 25, 2011)

Eleven excellent entries. Please leave your comments concerning them in the thread below and place *three* votes in the poll above for the *three* poems you like best.


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 25, 2011)

Fewer entries this time comparatively, I'm guilty too. Your lessons scared them away, Olly. :tongue:


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow congrats everyone on all the brilliant entries - made voting really tough this month.


I ended up going with: 


*Gumby's String Theory* -  I love the flow and the message within, reminds me of my mum.

*obi_have's Screetching and Stomping Lessons* - this had me giggling all the way through. My man is a guitarist and I listen to him playing the most beautiful tunes, but I can only imagine what it once sounded like when he was starting out  

*Fuhrer's Doctor* - just too funny. It brought back memories of when I did actually attend my lectures. I never really made it through them, sleep and I were close friends during those times 


Congrats again to everyone!


----------

